

Why aren't more books written like this? - char_pointer
http://www.onderstekop.nl/articles/120/

======
silentbicycle
L: Why aren't more books written like this?

R: Because the style can be _really annoying_.

L: Congratulations. Now go make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich!

    
    
      [
      
      
      
      
      
      ]

This space reserved for JELLY STAINS!

...

I found the Little Schemer and especially the Little MLer to be helpful for
learning their respective modes of thought, but once I finished them, they
were _gone_.

